# Surgery on July 9



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello everyone! I don't remember when I updated last so if I repeat myself, I apologize.

I go down July 8 at 8 am to have pre-op testing completed, and then follow up with Dr. Kooby (my surgical oncologist) after that. I arrive at Emory (main hospital, Clifton Road, Atlanta, GA) at 6 am with surgery scheduled for 7:30 am. Surgery is going to take approx. 6 hours and will require a 3 to 5 day stay afterwards.

Surgery will include removal of the desmoid tumor with (hopefully) clear margins, all the soft tissue in the area, possibly a portion of the pelvic bone, and possibly colon/intestine if the desmoid has attached. A mesh patch will be placed to hold everything inside and will require drilling holes in the pelvic bone to secure the patch. I will have drainage tubes that I will come home with for approx. 1 to 2 weeks. I will not be able to do anything lifting for 3 months, and then I will have to be careful/limited thereafter since I will be at an increased risk for developing a hernia at the mesh site.

I am asking that you all think of me and my family, and please say a little prayer for me during my surgery.

I am hoping to get online after surgery while still in the hospital, but we will see how doped up I am. So, if you don't hear from me, don't worry too much.


UPDATE: Surgery has been moved to 10 or 10:30 am. I stopped being able to have real food at noon. Clear liquids are alloweable until midnight. Then, I can only have a sip of water to take my medicine in the morning. My mom and I went to On the Border ( a mexican restaurant) for lunch, and I only got a couple of bites before getting sick. So much for my last dinner.

On a good note, I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. Not exactly the way I want to lose it, but at least something good is coming out of this.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I pray that everything goes smoothly and you're back on your feet in no time. :grouphug: Keep us updated when you get a chance! :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Angie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your
wonderful doctors. I've heard great things about Emory
and know you have the best.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope all goes well for you. You will be in my thoughts . . . Here's a toast to a successful surgery and outcome ... :drinkup:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Will be keeping you and your family in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I will continue to keep you in my prayers. You are in excellent hands at Emory. Good Luck!! :hugging:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow--this is in two days!! You will for sure be in my thoughts--I know you'll do great. We'll all be here for you and many are praying for you :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hoping everything turns out ok :grouphug: and a quick recovery!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Good thoughts coming your way. Hope you have a fast recovery. :grouphug: Jill


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you have a full recovery :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

You and your family will be in my prayers! Heres to a speedy recovery! :drinkup: :drinkup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My thoughts are with you for a successful surgery and a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You will be in my prayers on that day. I wish for you a successful surgery with a skilled surgeon ~~~You have prepared yourself to get through this and I am so glad you are at Emory. The University of Va just was not where you should me, I agree with you on that. It is good that you are back home so that you can be near family. Please take care and let us hear from you when you are able. I have such good feelings about this and I just know you are in good hands. Have a speedy recovery and God Bless!!!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for you, and anxiously awaiting word when it's over and you are able.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You will be in my daily prayers and on my healing candle each day.

Thinking of you and your family!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Will be thinking of you on the 9th and hoping for successful surgery and a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope all goes well, I will be thinking of you and your family.
I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.
Best Of Luck :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope you have a SWIFT, and as painfree recovery. I do keep you and everyone on this forum in my prayers, along with everyone's pets too. However I will ask a special prayer for your FULL recovery.

God bless you,
Melanie


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I've been keeping you in my prayers, and I'll be praying for a successful surgery on the 9th and a quick recovery.

God bless. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I hope everything goes well for you, Angie! I'll definitely be praying for you!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the support that you have continued to show me during this time. Wanted to keep you posted and there is an update in the 1st post.

Thank you my friends! Your support is definitely helping me through all this.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers as you undergo your surgery in the morning. I will also be praying for a total and easy recovery for you. God bless you!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

angie we will be thinking of u!! hope this is the end to all of what u have been through :grouphug:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I pray for a swift and complete recovery. rayer:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

You know I"ve been thinking about you and praying for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you and hoping that everything goes well :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Angie you and your family will be in my thougths and prayers. 
:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I will be praying that you have a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I pray rayer: everything goes well for you & you have a speedy recovery. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything goes well and you have a very speedy recovery. 
Good thoughts and prayers for you!
Hugs, Jane


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hope all went well and you are home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Angie, I will be thinking of you and watching for news.......Hang in there!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Hope every goes well for you.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Keeping you in my thoughts. I hope that everything goes well and i am praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: 



YOU WILL BE IN MY THOUGHTS THAT EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE AND HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lots of prayers going out for you!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking and praying for you this morning!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

rayer: Sending lots of thoughts and prayers your way. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

you and ur family are in my prayers.. rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

You are in my prayers :grouphug: 

Cathy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Has anyone heard how Angie's surgery went????????


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

no, but i pmed her yesterday, I knew she wouldn't get her pms for awhile but wanted her to know I ws thinking of her. She told me on the 8th that after she gets out of the hospital she will be at her moms for several months.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Prayers and love are sent to you today Angie. I am hoping you have good days after surgery!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Angie we are all thinking about you. Get well soon.


----------

